# Sharing: Beeswax Maintenance Tips



## Bright Eyes (Jan 20, 2012)

Anyone with tips to share?


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Never heard of cooling your candle before burning, how much longer life would you get ? Is there a way to keep the bloom off my candles ?


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Some people like the bloom look...... kind of like antique. Bloom can be easily removed with gentle use of a hair dryer.

It's a surprise to see finger prints show up sometimes when the bloom appears! LOL


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Holy cow, seems like a lot of work!


----------



## Bright Eyes (Jan 20, 2012)

All depends on the candle size, but on average 1hr +/-


----------

